# Stihl 290 or Husky 455



## scalo (Sep 21, 2009)

My Husky 350 took a dump on me and I need to replace it. The question here is should I get the Stihl 290 Farm Boss or the Husqvarna 455 Rancher? I cut a grapple load of firewood a year plus cut trees for the in-laws use.


----------



## scalo (Sep 21, 2009)

well it appears that the overwhelming vote is for the Stihl 290 so I guess the winner has been decided and a new saw will be purchased on the way home tonight.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 21, 2009)

Between the two, I voted for the Stihl because that's the only one I have any experience with. Two of my friends have them and they've proven to be reliable firewood saws. I muffler modded one of them and it woke right up. 

Ian


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive had a 455 and it was OK but i would take the Stihl at least you can muffler mod it or fit a bigger cylinder.

Its going to be a good upgrade my 455 would outcut a 350 2 for 1 and i bet the Stihl will be better.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I am a Jred/Dolmar guy so I voted for the 455 but take a look at the 460.
But go with the best price and dealer support. The husky is smoother less vibe. I bet more firewood cutters that do not suffer from CAD use saw's that fall in the category of the 290&455, than the modded Pro Saw to cut the winters firewood lol. 
What's wrong with your 350? if you do your own repairs it might be cheaper to fix it than buy a new saw.


----------



## scalo (Sep 21, 2009)

the problem with the 350 is the mount holes for the muffler are stripped clean and the service guy said he could drill the holes out and put in a helicoil but he could not promise it would hold very well.


----------



## bore_pig (Sep 21, 2009)

I would fix it. Maybe have another service tech look at it. Doesn't really sound like a difficult fix. Is it possible to drill and tap the holes for the next size larger bolt?


----------



## scalo (Sep 21, 2009)

I would assume that anything is possible, just not sure that I want to put more money into the saw. I am looking for a 350 parts saw that I would be able to pull the cylinder and replace mine. If I can find one cheap enough it would be nice to have the 350 and 290


----------



## England14 (Sep 21, 2009)

scalo said:


> the problem with the 350 is the mount holes for the muffler are stripped clean and the service guy said he could drill the holes out and put in a helicoil but he could not promise it would hold very well.



A helicoil done right would work.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 21, 2009)

scalo said:


> the problem with the 350 is the mount holes for the muffler are stripped clean and the service guy said he could drill the holes out and put in a helicoil but he could not promise it would hold very well.


If that's the case just fix it and keep a regular eye on the bolts making sure they are snug. Because you are not in direct contact with the hot exhaust gases you could also even use Hi temp silicon as a thread locker as it allows for easy removal of the bolts. If your handy with tools you might be able to re tap to the next size larger bolt without the need of a Time cert or Helli coil.Just suggestions to save you a few bucks.


----------



## scalo (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you for the great suggestions, I plan to get the saw running again. I have only had one person look at he saw so far. I have one other person that will look at it and see what they think I should do.


----------



## bore_pig (Sep 21, 2009)

So you just need an excuse for a new saw?:greenchainsaw:

Buy for the best service.


----------



## scalo (Sep 21, 2009)

come on now....who needs an excuse to buy a new saw?


----------



## husky362 (Sep 21, 2009)

a few members here have taped out the bolt holes with good results, as long as the case hasn't melted it should be a cheap fix


----------



## scalo (Sep 21, 2009)

the case is not melted to badly, it has not damaged the chainbrake mount at all, the damage is very minimal


----------



## flotek (Sep 21, 2009)

stihl made in virgina or a poloun with an orange jacket made in china 


hmmm thats a tough one ..i vote STIHL


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 21, 2009)

I couldn't vote for either option. My vote would be to secure a good second hand pro saw in the cc range you need, you will appreciate having something with some guts.


----------



## Straightgrain (Sep 22, 2009)

Fix it isn't one of the voting options.....just like our two party political system eh?

I vote Fix it.


----------



## awgiedawgie (Sep 5, 2011)

*No contest - Stihl 290*

Yeah, I know this thread is two years old, but I just found this place tonight.

I pieced my 290 together from three scrapped ones five years ago, and I've cut well over a hundred cord of firewood since then. The only thing I've ever had to replace - other than the occasional bar, chain, and sprocket - was the fuel line this summer. There's only one Husky I've ever used that even comes close to how my Stihl runs, and that Husky was a behemoth with a 36" bar. For being that much bigger than my Stihl, it should have cut circles around it - but it didn't. 

For a small non-pro grade saw, my 290 is a serious workhorse. The only saw I've used that I'd rather own was the Stihl 460 Magnum.


----------



## anymanusa (Sep 5, 2011)

England14 said:


> A helicoil done right would work.


 
There might not be room for a helicoil to be 'done right'. Maybe the hole is in a cast boss just big enough for the original screw. This is common.


----------



## anymanusa (Sep 5, 2011)

awgiedawgie said:


> yeah, i know this thread is two years old, but i just found this place tonight.
> 
> I pieced my 290 together from three scrapped ones five years ago, and i've cut well over a hundred cord of firewood since then. The only thing i've ever had to replace - other than the occasional bar, chain, and sprocket - was the fuel line this summer. There's only one husky i've ever used that even comes close to how my stihl runs, and that husky was a behemoth with a 36" bar. For being that much bigger than my stihl, it should have cut circles around it - but it didn't.
> 
> For a small non-pro grade saw, my 290 is a serious workhorse. The only saw i've used that i'd rather own was the stihl 460 magnum.


 
doh!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 5, 2011)

awgiedawgie said:


> For being that much bigger than my Stihl, it should have cut circles around it - but it didn't.


 
Yep, if the big saw was an older model (read low rpm) and you were comparing it in wood of the size that the 290 was comfortable in, the 290 should outpace it. Put it in a 36" piece of oak, and the story would reverse itself. I had a Stihl 076 which was a 111cc monster with a 36" bar, but in 16" wood, a good 290 would probably keep up fine.

Ian


----------



## Rigwelder (Sep 5, 2011)

Well 290's are awesome! thats all i can say. I have one that i have owned for 7 years that has cut nearly 100 cords a year its hole life and the only thing that has happened was a fuel line. I did mod the muffler when it was brand new. I know that it isnt a torque monster but for firewood where you try to stay away form huge trees anyway it is the way to go. You can get a bar and chain anywhere to fit these saws. They will last forever if you have a clue on what you are doing running one. but that is just my two cents worth.


----------



## awgiedawgie (Sep 5, 2011)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Yep, if the big saw was an older model (read low rpm) and you were comparing it in wood of the size that the 290 was comfortable in, the 290 should outpace it. Put it in a 36" piece of oak, and the story would reverse itself. I had a Stihl 076 which was a 111cc monster with a 36" bar, but in 16" wood, a good 290 would probably keep up fine.
> 
> Ian


 
Yeah, but I'm talking a piece of oak that was big enough my 290 wouldn't poke out the other side. Not quite what I would consider it being comfortable in.


----------

